# Lower Buckhorn Lake Ontario



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I am going to this lake for the first time from 6/25/05 to 7/2/05. I vacationed at Pidgeon Lake every year as a child (2 - 16 years old) and now I am taking my wife and daughters to Lower Buckhorn. From what I have been able to find out it is deeper and rockier than Pidgeon. Lots of small mouth bass. I hope the walleye and musky fishing is as good. Any advice on fishing (areas and techniques) and also lake hazards would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

Chet and I have been going to Rice for a long time. Last year we portaged up to Lower Buckhorn and had a wonderfull time catching LMB and many SMB is two days. Were are you staying on the lake. I have reservations for Reach Harbuor in late Sept.
There is a main channel that runs down the middle of the lake. When running stay BETWEEN the markers. There is a couple of spots the just outside the marker where a rock comes within inches of the surface. It will take you a couple of days to get to know the lake but once you do you will be fine. Read the water for sings of rocks at the surface. Go slow when outside the market channel. 
As far as fishing goes. Work the exposed rock edges with worms and tubes for smallies. You will catch them. Also take a few muski plugs and work the tops of the wed beds. I got one last year of a spinnerbait casting for LMB


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Mac, just got back from Stony lake which is just NE I believe of lower Buckhorn. I went right past Buckhorn on our way to Peterborough Hospital.
One of our guys had a big bass sink 2 of the three treble hooks into his fingers. OUCH that hurt. Anyway, we fished with just a couple lures that always seem to work on Stony. Red and white # 3,& 4 mepps spinners for the bass and occational walleye. And the bigger #5 mepps works on the muskie. Also the BIG mepps muskie killer spinners work (buck tail). We were up there four days and got tons of bass (not in season yet) DARN, and a total of about six muskie, one 45 incher. I have a hard to find Yo Zuri lure that works on the bass and walleye. It's a crank bait crafish color with red eyes that's a shallow diver. Also, where are you in rootstown???? I work in the area and could show you some of the stuff that works. PM me for phone #.

Al


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes Stoney is just East of Buck. I might have to head that way if we do not do any good on Buck. Were did you stay? Might need a boat launch for the day. I still have 90 day to go before I head up. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've fished Pigeon lake many times too, great lake, you never know what your going to catch with every cast. I've been to buckhorn also, there's another lake in the area called Crotch I believe, we did real well at both lakes. Just looked for weed beds and threw spinnerbaits.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Dandi, I have a GOOD freind that has a cottage on an island right smack in the middle of Stony. We can almost throw a stone and hit the church that is in the chanel going to Clear lake. We go twice a year, mid June and again in mid September. We launch at Mckraken's (sp) landing. I guess it would be on the S E side of the lake. Lots of fish and lots of rocks, just take a look at my prop............ OUCH. I always get out the file after a trip to Stony. The guy running the launch now is Ned. I've been back two days now and can't wait to go back. Can't get enough of the sm and lrg bass.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

worm 
When are you going in Sept. I am leaving the 16th for my week. What are the chances we are going the same week? Maybe we can hook up before and exchange some info.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

We don't have the date set yet but that sure looks like the week we may be up there. We will go up on a Wednesday and come back on Sunday. I was at the Dick's in Canton last night and found some of the Yo Zuri lures that work on Stony. I bought four and had them hold about ten for me. Stay in touch for the Sept. trip 


Al


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the advise guys. The heat wave hit the day we arrived. 90+ every day. Shut the walleye and musky down. After getting only one 20" EYE in a day and a half I decided to just take the kids perch fishing. We drifted the weeds between the islands in 8 - 15 fow and caught them as fast as we could get the baits in. Used small hair and tube jigs tipped with small crawler. What a blast. Watching my 8 and 6 year old daughters catch so many fish was a lot of fun. We also picked up many small bass and about a dozen 1.5 to 2.5lb smallies. My youngest managed an 18" EYE one morning. Great trip even if the fishing was down. I really wanted to get into some muskies but had a lot of fun anyway. This lake is a bass fishermans dream. Too bad I don't care to fish for bass much anymore. 

Thanks again for the help.
Steve


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

How big was the perch? I would love to get into a mess of them if there are any size to them. What part of the lake did you find them. Down to like 75 days before I go.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Steve, glad to see that you got on the road. When I stopped by to see you it wasn't looking good. You were still out on WB working out the bugs on your boat. Hope everything worked well for you. Did any of the lures work for you?? Those sure do the job on Stony. Sounds like a trip to remember. We had just the oposite weather while we were up there. Cool temps and rain.
You gotta make the best of it while you're up there. We went in Oct. one year and ran into freezing rain on the lake............. OUCH that hurts.


----------

